# Chinese, Japanese, Korean



## nrtm81

Can I suggest creating an "East Asian languages" forum that will cover Chinese, Japanese, and Korean? These languages are also very popular and I think many people would be interested in having a forum dedicated to them. Thanks.


----------



## claudine2006

I agree with you. It's a good idea.


----------



## GenJen54

Hello nrtm81 and Claudine, 

We have several requests from members asking for the development of "new" language forums. We take each of these under consideration. However, what changes that consideration into action is the actual number of threads started with inquiries about those languages.

In short - it's a demand-supply type of economy here - with that demand measured in actual quantifiable outcomes (read: number of threads started) - not just number of "requests."

Further, even if demand were high enough, we would need to find a volunter moderator(s) who were able to spend time developing that forum. This is not necessarily a tall order, but certainly another step in the "process."

For now, you are welcome to read - and are encouraged to use - the "Other Languages" forum to fill your Chinese, Japanese and Korean needs.

If you have any more questions, please feel free to ask. There are also similar threads on this very subject which you may search in order to see others' opinions. 

Thank you.

GenJen54
Moderator

By the way nrtm81, Welcome to the Forums!


----------



## Moogey

Chinese certainly has potential, in particular, given that it's the #1 spoken language in the world, according to Wikipedia.

Just my 2 cents.

Although, if the Chinese forum skyrockets, Mike might have to get a better hosting package because it'll chew away his bandwidth.

-M


----------



## Tensai

i am all for it, i am Chinese, i am learning Japanese and also want to understand some Korean


----------



## cuchuflete

It would be worthwhile to read GenJen's post again.  *Demonstrated* interest in the Other Languages forum will lead to consideration of new language forums.  Posts in Comments and Suggestions will not.

Simply stated, further posts here will not influence decisions about new forums.  Mike is enthusiastic about opening new language forums when the community shows its level of interest by posting threads that attract the interest of a significant number of participants.


----------



## midismilex

Chinese forum ?? Oh~~~please~~~, no. Just put it in other forum will be fine.


----------



## vince

I don't think I like such a grouping of East Asian languages.

It would be like having an Eastern European languages forum that included Estonian, Finnish, Romanian, and Hungarian.


----------



## belén

We are going around circles here, as it has already been explained, no new forums will be open unless we see that Other Languages has enough traffic of a specific language that it deserves its own forum.

This thread will be closed now,

Belén


----------

